# Member of the week



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Each week we will highlight a member of the Sixers forum and have a discussion on his or her likes or dislikes of the 76ers, and various questions on who or what drove them to become a Sixers fan. So lets start.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

cool idea for sixers fans.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

shookem said:


> cool idea for sixers fans.


Too bad it's dead a week after it started.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Not dead, im gonig to revamp it


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

WHat we should do, is have all sixers fans rep the poster of the week.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm starting this back up this week. I'd like everybody to rep the member of the week if they can. Thanks.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

agreed. Dont forget to check out the other board


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Member of the week of 01-30-06:










Route I-76 

Congradulations.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Member of the week of 01-30-06:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man i appreciate that but I think some props are in order to you. This place has seemed to start pickin back up a lil since you joined up with Beez to help Mod the place


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats route..Rep headed your way my boy. Hahaha without you,Die and noob typin up recaps and talking about the game threads would be damn boring. Go Sixers!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Hey man i appreciate that but I think some props are in order to you. This place has seemed to start pickin back up a lil since you joined up with Beez to help Mod the place


We've got a great group here, it's not really me so much, like red said, a couple others deserved it too.

I'm changing this thread though, we don't have enough members to do it weekly, I'm going to do it monthly from now on, so this thread is unsticked. And I'll be going for quality instead of quantity. Not saying you didn't deserve it that way too, it's just not how I judged it.

If and when we get more members, I'll do it by poll.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats Route I - 76..........and your right since silcatt has been the mod, this forum is picking back up....SO CONGRATS TO YOU AND SILCATT


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

By the way, why'd you vanish from the battle board? As I remember, you're pretty good.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> By the way, why'd you vanish from the battle board? As I remember, you're pretty good.


Yah I remember yall had some tourny going on so I figured most of yall would be busy with that and then i forgot all about it Ill come back thru


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Hey man i appreciate that but I think some props are in order to you. This place has seemed to start pickin back up a lil since you joined up with Beez to help Mod the place


 Sliccat is good man. I saw the potential in him back when he first got on the board and we would go at it. Ah the golden days


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah you guys are good.
but the job of the mods is working hard,lol.
and congrats route.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Sliccat is good man. I saw the potential in him back when he first got on the board and we would go at it. Ah the golden days


lol, i remember. back when the sixers were a medicore team... oh, wait...


----------

